# Upper Lower Split



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Right after much thought and originally deciding on a 5 day split. I have decided to do a standard upper lower split to ensure I am hitting each muscle twice a week to hopefully increase more size.

I have had a look through the forum and not sure whether to have different routine for each upper lower workout or to have a upper workout and a lower workout and just keep alternating with the same routine ie Lyle McDonald's workout

Any ideas?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

if it was me i would have different routine


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Big ape said:


> if it was me i would have different routine


You recommend one mate?


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Use 2 different ones sp you can utilise different exercises.

Something like:

Upper:

Deads

Decline Press

Chins

OHP

BO Rows

Dips

Hammer curls

Lower:

Squats

SLDL

Heel raises

Upper:

Pull ups/Pull Downs

Incline Press

Yates Rows

DB Shoulder Press

Hammer Curls

Tri Exts

Lower:

Leg Press

Hammie Culs

Seated Heel Raise

J.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Dave's Upper/ Lower Split (DULS) | Muscle & Strength


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Dave's Upper/ Lower Split (DULS) | Muscle & Strength


Was thinking something like this:

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

bi's & Side raises

Lower 1

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 3 x 8

calves

Upper 2

Incline bench 3 x 5

Close Grip-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

triceps & facepulls

lower 2

Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

GHR 3 x 8

calves

Only thing with this is I am concious that there is not much volume for my upper ie. one exercise each time for chest


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Was thinking something like this:
> 
> Bench 3 x 5
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine's actually a torso/limbs split, which is basically an upper/lower but with arm iso's moved to the lower day before I train legs.

Where you see a / that means I alternate the two exercises each workout. I generally train one day on, one day off.

Workout A:

Dumbbell bench/incline bench

Flyes

Arnold press

Chins

Rows

Rack pulls

Workout B:

Dumbbell curls/hammer curls

Overhead extensions/skullcrushers

Leg curls (triple drop)

Leg extensions

Squats

I used to do leg curls then SLDLs, and before that SLDLs then leg curls. But I was never feeling the SLDLs so I dropped them, getting much better hamstring development from rinsing the curls instead. I explode on the positive on the initial workset, then on the dropsets I use a smooth tempo and focus more on contracting the upper areas of the hamstrings with each weight drop as it becomes easier to go for the "feel" when the weight is lighter.

I alternate the types of rows I do - I do lat-focussed rows (close grip, elbows in) one workout and then upper back (wider grip, elbows out) on the next workout 4 days later. The rack pulls work as an overall back thickener as well so you can afford to space out specific-area rows a bit.


----------

